# Greve: Paralisação dos meteorologistas de aeronáutica



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2007 às 11:14)

A NAV Portugal, responsável pelos serviços de tráfego aéreo, garantiu hoje que a segurança dos voos efectuados de e para Portugal está salvaguardada apesar da adesão à greve dos trabalhadores do sector da Meteorologia Aeronáutica. Fonte da NAV Portugal adiantou à Agência Lusa que não existem condicionamentos em termos de operações do tráfego aéreo por causa da greve dos meteorologistas.
"Não existem condicionamentos em termos de operações porque existem formas de obter os dados através de outros mecanismos", afirmou o porta-voz da NAV, Pedro Gaspar. O Sindicato dos Quadros Técnicos do Estado anunciou hoje em comunicado que no Instituto de Meteorologia todo o sector da Meteorologia Aeronáutica está em greve, pelo que "tecnicamente não é possível voar de e para Portugal".
No comunicado é referido que "a responsabilidade pelos riscos em relação aos voos que forem realizados recairá única e directamente sobre os pilotos e as respectivas companhias aéreas". 
"Possuímos outros mecanismos para obter as informações e, aliado ao facto de o dia de hoje estar a jogar a favor [condições climatéricas favoráveis] não foram registados quaisquer problemas", salientou Pedro Gaspar, reforçando que "a segurança dos voos está salvaguardada". Segundo O porta-voz da NAV, a situação está normal nos aeroportos do Continente, Madeira e Açores.
As três estruturas sindicais da Administração Pública marcaram a greve conjunta "contra a intransigência do Governo nas negociações salariais", um ano após a realização da última paralisação conjunta, pelo mesmo motivo. Os sindicatos queixam-se nomeadamente de a equipa negocial do Ministério das Finanças ter iniciado o processo com uma proposta de aumentos salariais de 2,1 por cento e de ter encerrado as negociações com o mesmo valor.
A última greve convocada pelas três estruturas sindicais realizou-se a 9 e 10 de Novembro de 2006 contra o aumento salarial de 1,5 por cento que o Governo decidiu aplicar, apesar de a inflação prevista nessa altura ser de 2,1 por cento.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2007 às 12:30)

Pois de manhã na rtp o José Costa Teso disse que não podia apresentar as mínimas devido á greve


----------

